# bfn



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

a bfn, not sure what else to say, but i will try again and i will be back on the 2ww.
good luck to all of you on the wait.
i hope its bfp's all the way.


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Sarah,
Im really sorry about your bfn, its good to hear you sounding so positive though and I wish you lots of love and luck for your next go.

Take care  

Love Leanne xx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Sarah just wanted to send you a big   and wish you lots of success for your 
nex tx.

Cheryl xx


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Sending you a big  , stay positive and lots of luck for your next tx.

Best wishes

katyb


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm really sorry Sarah....just want to send you lots of hugs and huge luck for next time.



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I've just seen your post and I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.    I do know how sad you must be feeling at the moment but I am pleased to see you sounding so positive. 

I hope when you are a bit stronger you can look to the future and decide the right time to try again and I wish you all the joy in the world that the next time WILL be your time    

Much love
Allison xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Sarah

so sorry about your result - sending you a big hug

LB
X


----------

